# Australian Husband, Irish Wife and 2 Irish Kids emigrating to Oz



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for advice on moving to Australia with my Australian husband and my two irish kids one of which my husband is the father, does anyone have any idea how hard it will be for me to get residency and more importantly will my daughter be treated as his daughter or will we have to go thru the daunting procedure of him adopting her??? dont know if we have the time for that either as we are looking to go at the beginning of the summer... any advice offered would be grately appreciated.

XX


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Irish Angel,

My husband and I are going through a similar thing at the moment. You will need to apply for a Spouse Visa and be sponsored by your husband. Once your visa has been granted and you move to Australia you will need to wait for 2 years before you can be granted a permanent visa. You will be able to work if you so wish and will also be entitled to Medicare. 

With regards to your children the child that your husband is the father of can be given Australian citizenship you will need to apply for this. Your child that your husband is not the father of you will require a Statutory Declaration signed by his/her father giving permission for you to permanently remove from Ireland unless you have Court papers giving you sole custody and stating that you are allowed to remove from the country or god forbid the natural father is deceased.

I think that it is all pretty straight forward but will take a bit of time to organise due to medicals etc.

I hope this helps you a little bit. I am sorry I cannot be more helpful as what I have told you is through experience over the last few weeks. However my hubbie is going to an expo at Australia House on Saturday and will be clarifying the best route for us to take. Hopefully I will be able to give you some more info when he gets back.

Kind Regards

Karen


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for that SKGK i would appreciate if you would let me know how your husband gets on!!! What part of Oz are you planning on going to?

I wonder would it be easier to apply from Australia considering it takes so long??

Does anyone know what part of Victoria is up and coming???


----------



## SGKG102 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Irish Angel,

Steve and I are planning on going to Perth, hopefully Freemantle. 

I asked the same question with regard to applying from Australia, you will need a Visa of some kind to get in to Australia which will probably take just as long as applying for the Spouse Visa. Not only that it is much more expensive to apply when you are there.

I will definitely let you know how Steve gets on on Saturday. 

Regards

Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi IrishAngel, 

Have you spoken to an agent? The first consultation is usually free and we have an agent on this forum and she may be along to give you some free advice later.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Also i was fined about 3 - 4 years ago for not displaying valid tax disc on my car, but moved before i got summons, eventually i paid but kinda like parking fine in ireland, will this affect my spousal visa?? does anyone know?? as this is not exactly criminal more of a traffic offence

XX


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> Also i was fined about 3 - 4 years ago for not displaying valid tax disc on my car, but moved before i got summons, eventually i paid but kinda like parking fine in ireland, will this affect my spousal visa?? does anyone know?? as this is not exactly criminal more of a traffic offence
> 
> XX


Hello, 

I don't think your fine will effect your police clearance i think its more to do with more serious crimes. as far as i know as well you have to be out side Australia to apply for a spouse visa our friends did this two years ago they had to come home for it . gathering all the paper work is the longest part but once you apply it comes back fairly quick once every thing is met.

you will have to do medicals i think it will be just you and your child that the visa will be for have you looked at the form for the visa might be a good idea to have a consult with a agent the first one is usually free but you'll prob find it handy enough to do your self once you have all the information 

were are you in Ireland if you are here i can give you the details of the doctor we used for our medicals she was very good and good value for money


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Baby 75,

i have visited USA and Australia since the fine so maybe i'll be ok, dont mind not getting citizenship but i'd certainly like to work there for a couple of years. going to start gathering paper work this weekend, think my husband will go out before us and we shall join him for the school summer holidays as leisure time, but after that we'll come home and start the ball rolling, this is a very helpful and useful site everyone.

XX


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Baby75 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> were are you in Ireland if you are here i can give you the details of the doctor we used for our medicals she was very good and good value for money


Sorry forgot this bit, he he, we are between cavan and dublin, helpful and good value doctor tips would be great, thanx

XX


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

we are in Dublin our selfs we traveled down to Tipperary to DR Donovan we have 3 kids and it was working out at nearly a grand for meds up in Dublin were she had a family rate of 300 euro i think its a bout 75 or 60 for the xrays but we haven't been charged for them yet. 

Medical Clinic
Clonan, Roscrea, Co. Tipperary
Telephone: 353 505 24575
Doctor(s):
Dr Aislinn Donovan

Radiology Clinic
South Tipperary General Hospital
Clonmel, Co. Tipperary
Telephone: 353 52 77075
Fax: 353 52 77122

here is the link to the rest of the panel doctors Republic of Ireland - Panel Doctors


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Irish Angel
If you have been living with your husband for two years and as you have a child of the relationship you will be eligible for immediate permanent residency to Australia. The two year temporary visa will not come into play. 
Regarding your other child, can you please let me know how old they are? Where is the biological father? Does the child live with you full-time?
Regarding the Australian father, is he an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen? Your child's citizenship by descent depends on his status and where the child was born (eg inside or outside Australia).
Medicals in Ireland do not take long to complete and generally do not hold up a visa application.


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Liana Allan said:


> Hi Irish Angel
> If you have been living with your husband for two years and as you have a child of the relationship you will be eligible for immediate permanent residency to Australia. The two year temporary visa will not come into play.
> Regarding your other child, can you please let me know how old they are? Where is the biological father? Does the child live with you full-time?
> Regarding the Australian father, is he an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen? Your child's citizenship by descent depends on his status and where the child was born (eg inside or outside Australia).
> Medicals in Ireland do not take long to complete and generally do not hold up a visa application.


thanks for your advice, sorry for taking so long to reply... 

my husband is an australian citizen, our son was born in ireland, and my eldest who is 12 is soley in my custody, i never need her dads consent to get her a passport as i fill out an affit davit witnessed by a commissioner of oaths.


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Liana Allan said:


> Hi Irish Angel
> If you have been living with your husband for two years and as you have a child of the relationship you will be eligible for immediate permanent residency to Australia. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> we have been living together for 3 years (after we came back from our 1st holiday in Australia together) and even bought a house together over 2 years ago here in ireland


----------

